# Most overrated/overpriced cigar you've tried?



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Okay guys and gal, I'm wondering what the most overrated/overpriced cigar you've tried or know of is. I'm not talking about Kuba Kuba or the like because, well, we all know the public opinion of infused cigars on this board.

What I want to find out is what cigar you think is most guilty of being priced based on its name and not its true value, or maybe it is being priced based on a gimmick.

e.g. Camacho Pre-embargo. Great or gimmick? Dominican Montecristo #2 . Running on its CC name, or worth 18 bucks? Stradivarius. Just kidding, but really, if you've tried one chime in.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Well for Overpriced, I would have to say the Graycliff cigars. (Not the online ones made in Honduras, but the ones from the Bahamas factory). They are good cigars, but are really just overpriced for what you get. I would rather have a Padron Anniversary for that price, but to each their own.

As far as Overrated, I would go with the Opus X. While I do smoke them from time to time, I would much prefer an Añejo, 858 sun grown, Casa Fuente, Casa Cuba, or Don Carlos or even a Hemmingway in the Fuente line. They (Opus X) are well built smokes, but I just don't like the flavor profile of the Opus X line.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

I think any of the Padron 1926 and 1964 line gets my vote. Now don't get me wrong they are incredibly smooth, consistent, and perfect construction (if you can get past the fear of it only having a single cap) i just don't think they are worth the money


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I would probably say sharks. I picked up a box when they arrived a year late in 01. I loved other Anejos so I had put in a pre-order for a few boxes in group buy. I tried the first asap and thought it was too harsh and strong. I gave them 6 months and no change. So I put them down for a long hibernation and I still have quit a few from that box and even after all this time I till don't care for them. Not a bad smoke, but just not something I care for much. However they make great gifts.


----------



## rberni (Mar 16, 2010)

I would say anything Rocky Patel or Gurkha are both overpriced and overrated. I hate walking into B&M stores and having those cigars pushed on me. Not to say they are bad cigars but I think you can get much better for the money.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

rberni said:


> I would say anything *Rocky Patel* or Gurkha are both overpriced and overrated. I hate walking into B&M stores and having those cigars pushed on me. Not to say they are bad cigars but I think you can get much better for the money.


I 100% agree with this one. Gurkha is Gurkha, people know what to expect.

But RP...

There is the camp that thinks DE is simply a marketing machine, which there is no doubt they market the hell out of their brand, but at the least they know what their market is. The infused are for the couple cigars a year crowd or people just getting into cigars (and more, but I'm being very general). The Ligas and MUWATs have their markets as well, and they do very well there. Rocky just markets his stuff to EVERYONE. And I've found very few that I actually like enough to buy another one. Every B&M I walk into (save for one here in town, bless her heart) has a wall or a case devoted to RP. That and signs, pictures, you name it. I'm not bashing the guy, I'm just tired of seeing his cigars pimped all over everywhere when the owners of these stores know, just as well as we do, that there are 1000 better options at the same price.


----------



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

This is a tricky thread. I could easily say "Añejos!", or indeed any Fuente, but I can't really call them overpriced or overrated - I just don't dig 'em - and fully acknowledge that for many, they're a favorite cigar.

On the other hand, Padron 1964/1926 push my budget limit a little, but I think they're worth it (say, once a week at most). I've chatted to a couple of people on here who think they're a whole lot of nothing.

As for DE, I don't like their marketing at all and really disapprove of "limited" anything... It's such an obvious ploy. Those I've had so far are annoyingly good, though. I really need to see if I can find a T52 for this weekend. I need to try one. Damn.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Opus X, *most *Davidof & Padron 1964.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Erphern said:


> This is a tricky thread. I could easily say "Añejos!", or indeed any Fuente, but I can't really call them overpriced or overrated - I just don't dig 'em - and fully acknowledge that for many, they're a favorite cigar.
> 
> On the other hand, Padron 1964/1926 push my budget limit a little, but I think they're worth it (say, once a week at most). I've chatted to a couple of people on here who think they're a whole lot of nothing.
> 
> As for DE, I don't like their marketing at all and really disapprove of "limited" anything... It's such an obvious ploy. *Those I've had so far are annoyingly good, though.* I really need to see if I can find a T52 for this weekend. I need to try one. Damn.


Ha, I think that is a common theme on here. "I hate them, so why do I love them?"


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

04EDGE40 said:


> Okay guys and gal, I'm wondering what the most overrated/overpriced cigar you've tried or know of is. I'm not talking about Kuba Kuba or the like because, well, we all know the public opinion of infused cigars on this board.
> 
> What I want to find out is what cigar you think is most guilty of being priced based on its name and not its true value, or maybe it is being priced based on a gimmick.
> 
> e.g. Camacho Pre-embargo. Great or gimmick? *Dominican Montecristo #2 [/URL] . Running on its CC name, or worth 18 bucks?* Stradivarius. Just kidding, but really, if you've tried one chime in.


With the Dominican Montecristos, I think they're good cigars but not at $18 a stick. If you can find a 5er on C-Bid for $20-$25 then they're worth that. And sometimes you can. I got a 5 pack for $23 and felt I got a good deal (wasn't the #2 . I believe it was a 6x50). Wouldn't pay retail though.


----------



## nice_ash (Jan 4, 2014)

I would have to say Davidoff cigars. I am attracted to expensive cigars for some stupid reason but after I try them I ask myself why did I spend that... I would have much rather had a few cheaper smokes that I know I would have enjoyed more.

Opposite of the title, The only cigars I can justify paying good money for is the Liga Privada by DE every time I smoke one I just feel the urge to buy a box...


----------



## nice_ash (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh and I also think sharks are a bit harsh for what you pay. I have a few that are just resting to see if they will mellow out.


----------



## jmacn (Jan 28, 2014)

Padron 4000. Big cigar, big price tag (here, anyway), so little enjoyment.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

Anejos for me, but that leaves more for the many that love them.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

jmacn said:


> Padron 4000. Big cigar, big price tag (here, anyway), so little enjoyment.


and I love the "cheap" Padrons so that leaves more for me


----------



## beachbum (Apr 12, 2013)

RP gets my vote. Only cigar of his I liked was the Decade, which is a good cigar, but overpriced enough that I never buy them.
Haven't had a Davidoff yet because of the price, and mixed opinions. Who knows I could be missing out on my next favorite cigar, or not.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Bad Andy said:


> As far as Overrated, I would go with the Opus X. While I do smoke them from time to time, I would much prefer an Añejo, 858 sun grown, Casa Fuente, Casa Cuba, or Don Carlos or even a Hemmingway in the Fuente line. They (Opus X) are well built smokes, but I just don't like the flavor profile of the Opus X line.


This^^^


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I would say Camacho Liberty. I've only had one. It was a 2011 that I smoked a month ago. At $16 there are a lot of other sticks that I would rather smoke.


----------



## scrouds (Mar 29, 2014)

Anything at or above the $30 retail mark. Not counting crazy state taxes for the unlucky. Really, I've tried a number of them, and usually very good, but I continually think I would have enjoyed 2 other premium sticks more.

Oh and anything over $10 retail from Honduras.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Cohiba. Mine were in samplers. I'm not going to pay that much for mild sticks.


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

Bad Andy said:


> As far as Overrated, I would go with the Opus X. While I do smoke them from time to time, I would much prefer an Añejo, 858 sun grown, Casa Fuente, Casa Cuba, or Don Carlos or even a Hemmingway in the Fuente line. They (Opus X) are well built smokes, but I just don't like the flavor profile of the Opus X line.


Agree with this as well. For the price, the Opus X was a major disappointment for me.


----------



## MacBryan (Dec 28, 2013)

Most CCs, especially the one that CA chose as COTY 2013.
Aging Room M356 - I just don't see why these are supposed to taste good, and the construction is pitiful.
Davidoffs
Anything over $10 from Altadis or General Cigar


----------



## beachbum (Apr 12, 2013)

Actually, I recant my Davidoff comment. Last B&M while looking, was asking $30 a stick for them, but now I see there are several sources for much less.
Also Avo was bought by Davidoff which are good for the price.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I've been thinking about this all day and I'm going to go with the Feral Pig and the LP-40


----------



## Laxdrewb (Sep 27, 2013)

DE Liga Privada. I truly don't get the hype. Maybe DE creates the hype. 
Rocky Patels new stuff. 
Red Dot Cohibas.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Ashton ESG. Quite possible the worst $25+ cigar i have ever smoked.

And i smoked 4 of them.


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

Liga Privada, Atabey, Byron Nelson, Opus X........

I have LP on the list due to inconsistent product, Atabey and Byron Nelson due to cost (value) and Opus due to having to age an overpriced cigar for it to be any good.


----------



## ChiGars (Dec 11, 2013)

jmacn said:


> Padron 4000. Big cigar, big price tag (here, anyway), so little enjoyment.


Dude these are like $5-$6!!


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

Montecristo White
Diamond Crown
Don Carlos

Good cigars, but IMO way overpriced for what they are.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Shemp75 said:


> Ashton ESG. Quite possible the worst $25+ cigar i have ever smoked.
> 
> And i smoked 4 of them.


I have one in my humi, but according to ESG fans they just need a little rest. You should try it again in 2025 and see if it improves.:laugh:


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Shemp75 said:


> Ashton ESG. Quite possible the worst $25+ cigar i have ever smoked.
> 
> And i smoked 4 of them.


I forgot about those. I smoked 3 of them thinking I must be missing something, they must be better than this! I was wrong, they just didn't do anything for me except drain my wallet!


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

ChiGars said:


> Dude these are like $5-$6!!


The poster is not in the US where Padrn price themselves in parity with the upper ends of the habanos portfolio. Otherwise they would appear to be a substandard product. I think a 1926 was 30 euro in Hungary if I remember correctly.

As for me Gurkhas and NC cohiba a fall flat in relation to their price.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Laxdrewb said:


> *DE Liga Privada*. I truly don't get the hype. Maybe DE creates the hype.
> Rocky Patels new stuff.
> Red Dot Cohibas.


I have yet to try any of the true Ligas, but I love the Undercrown. I'm a sucker for a lot of DE stuff though, so I may be biased when I do try it. Most of the hype I hear though is from people saying it truly is one of the best smokes they've ever had, not just that it's expensive or hard to get your hands on. And the idea behind it is brilliant work on JD's part.



Big Tex said:


> Liga Privada, Atabey, Byron Nelson, Opus X........
> 
> *I have LP on the list due to inconsistent product*, Atabey and Byron Nelson due to cost (value) and Opus due to having to age an overpriced cigar for it to be any good.


Isn't one of the praises of the LP line it's consistency and construction? Every one I've seen has looked perfect in every way and I've heard DE is serious about quality control.

I've never even heard of Atabey and Byron Nelson, but Opus has certainly popped up more than a couple times. I've yet to try one, but this thread is starting to make me wonder if it's worth the money to try! I have a buddy with several from 8-10 years ago that I'm looking to purchase. Maybe those would be worth it since they are already aged?


----------



## rberni (Mar 16, 2010)

04EDGE40 said:


> I have yet to try any of the true Ligas, but I love the Undercrown. I'm a sucker for a lot of DE stuff though, so I may be biased when I do try it. Most of the hype I hear though is from people saying it truly is one of the best smokes they've ever had, not just that it's expensive or hard to get your hands on. And the idea behind it is brilliant work on JD's part.
> 
> Isn't one of the praises of the LP line it's consistency and construction? Every one I've seen has looked perfect in every way and I've heard DE is serious about quality control.
> 
> I've never even heard of Atabey and Byron Nelson, but Opus has certainly popped up more than a couple times. I've yet to try one, but this thread is starting to make me wonder if it's worth the money to try! I have a buddy with several from 8-10 years ago that I'm looking to purchase. Maybe those would be worth it since they are already aged?


I have tried most of the Opus line and think they are over priced. They are good cigars but certainly not the best I have ever smoked. I think it is more of a perception that people have to justify spending that amount of money for a cigar.


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

04EDGE40 said:


> I have yet to try any of the true Ligas, but I love the Undercrown. I'm a sucker for a lot of DE stuff though, so I may be biased when I do try it. Most of the hype I hear though is from people saying it truly is one of the best smokes they've ever had, not just that it's expensive or hard to get your hands on. And the idea behind it is brilliant work on JD's part.
> 
> I prefer the Undercrown because of the price point, it allows me to be a bit more forgiving. The inconsistencies that I mention about the Liga Privadas are in flavor and burn. They are readily available here in the Houston area and IMHO do not justify the cost. With that being said, if the flavor was consistent form box to box I would be a fan!
> 
> ...


You are not missing anything with the Atabey or BN. They are in high end cigar shops and very pricey ($30 for a robusto). I have only had a few new crop Opus and was not impressed, on the contrary I have been quite impressed with a couple of aged Opus. Again, IMHO you should not have to age a cigar that costs that much.... Hope you can get ahold of that aged Opus, Enjoy!!


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

AuTechCoM said:


> I think any of the Padron 1926 and 1964 line gets my vote. Now don't get me wrong they are incredibly smooth, consistent, and perfect construction (if you can get past the fear of it only having a single cap) i just don't think they are worth the money


I agree 100 % and I would add most of the fuente line. There is IMO better tobacco in small run boutiques and most are priced 8 to 10 dollars. That said doesn't mean I don't like them, I do. But the question before me over rated/ over priced, they take my vote.:behindsofa:


----------



## jmacn (Jan 28, 2014)

cakeanddottle said:


> and I love the "cheap" Padrons so that leaves more for me


Take them all! They're priced the same as many CCs of the same size here in France, so it's no loss to me.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

While I enjoy several lines from Tatuaje, I feel the majority of their lines are *way* overpriced. Their marketing is genius.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

*Graycliff, red label and blue label. Come ON!
*Red Dot Cohiba - Really?
I've had the Stradivarius...I got it at a special price from JR Cigars. It was a very mild, smooth cigar and I'll admit I was reasonably impressed. However, I'm pretty certain my curiosity wasn't up to being willing to pay what they wanted for it elsewhere.
*Can't say I'm that impressed with most of Davidoff's cigars - eh, a little too empty and non-descript for my tastes, although they are beautifully constructed and esthetically pleasing to the eye. The Zino Platinums are much better, but still too way overpriced.
*I've NEVER been impressed with the Fuente Opus X's. Tried them many times. Just doesn't do a thing for me. 
*Gurkha's Black Dragon upon their initial release :lol:
*AJ Mayimbe :bored:


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

FireRunner said:


> While I enjoy several lines from Tatuaje, I feel the majority of their lines are *way* overpriced. Their marketing is genius.


I love tats but agree with you especially the last monster series the Jason was good but not worth the sticker. I am still undecided about the recent black label, I smoked one Rott and that was a mistake it was way too wet.

I am really excited about pudgy monsters because I can sample previous incarnations

The deeper I get in this hobby the more I try to avoid hype and try to get what is more readily available much like craft beer I'm done trying jumping through hoops


----------



## im1livewire (Dec 29, 2013)

rberni said:


> I would say anything Rocky Patel or Gurkha are both overpriced and overrated. I hate walking into B&M stores and having those cigars pushed on me. Not to say they are bad cigars but I think you can get much better for the money.


^^^^ Couldn't agree more. Same for Grayliffs and non-CC namesakes (meh to all).


----------



## scrouds (Mar 29, 2014)

im1livewire said:


> ^^^^ Couldn't agree more. Same for Grayliffs and non-CC namesakes (meh to all).


I would agree with the rockys, Gurkhas and graycliffs, but I've softened my stance on the trademark stealers after trying the new monte.

Also Gurkhas I've had great experiences with after taking on a year of age. If I can get them real cheap I buy them and hide them away.


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

04EDGE40 said:


> Okay guys and gal, I'm wondering what the most overrated/overpriced cigar you've tried or know of is. I'm not talking about Kuba Kuba or the like because, well, we all know the public opinion of infused cigars on this board.
> 
> What I want to find out is what cigar you think is most guilty of being priced based on its name and not its true value, or maybe it is being priced based on a gimmick.
> 
> e.g. Camacho Pre-embargo. Great or gimmick? Dominican Montecristo #2 . Running on its CC name, or worth 18 bucks? Stradivarius. Just kidding, but really, if you've tried one chime in.


I just picked up a 5 pack of the Camacho pre-embargos on c-bid for a good deal less than their retail price. I was actually astonished to see the CI price on them...I love Camacho which is why I picked them up but I would venture to guess they won't live up to their price tag. After they rest a bit i'll try one and check back in.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Joe Bonzo said:


> I just picked up a 5 pack of the Camacho pre-embargos on c-bid for a good deal less than their retail price. I was actually astonished to see the CI price on them...I love Camacho which is why I picked them up but I would venture to guess they won't live up to their price tag. After they rest a bit i'll try one and check back in.


Awesome. I'd appreciate that a lot. A local B&M is always telling me they're great, and they do seem to sell well there, but I'd want a BOTL recommendation before I jump into something that pricey.


----------



## rberni (Mar 16, 2010)

scrouds said:


> I would agree with the rockys, Gurkhas and graycliffs, but I've softened my stance on the trademark stealers *after trying the new monte*.
> 
> Also Gurkhas I've had great experiences with after taking on a year of age. If I can get them real cheap I buy them and hide them away.


That is on my list to try.


----------



## ermtpa (Apr 5, 2013)

Dominican Cohibas. Way overpriced for average quality. should be a $5 cigar at best IMHO


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Joe Bonzo said:


> I just picked up a 5 pack of the Camacho pre-embargos on c-bid for a good deal less than their retail price. I was actually astonished to see the CI price on them...I love Camacho which is why I picked them up but I would venture to guess they won't live up to their price tag. After they rest a bit i'll try one and check back in.


I've bought the Camacho Pre-Embargos numerous times. And yes-waiting until I find them at a reasonable usually sale price. Being familiar w/Habana tobacco I can vouch for there being at least a good amount of that leaf in this smoke. It is very, VERY good IMHO. And I don't even have to let them rest for any period to be enjoyable.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

At the end of the day "overpriced" is relative to the buyer and smoker. Some people have no budget limit for cigars and only smoke Ashtons and Davidoffs. Some people are on a budget and have to figure out what they can afford and what to smoke each week/month.


----------



## acarlitz (Oct 27, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> I would say Camacho Liberty. I've only had one. It was a 2011 that I smoked a month ago. At $16 there are a lot of other sticks that I would rather smoke.


I had a 2009 and I remember the oak flavor from the coffin being intensely overpowering


----------



## acarlitz (Oct 27, 2013)

chigars said:


> dude these are like $5-$6!!


true story


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

Damselnotindistress said:


> I've bought the Camacho Pre-Embargos numerous times. And yes-waiting until I find them at a reasonable usually sale price. Being familiar w/Habana tobacco I can vouch for there being at least a good amount of that leaf in this smoke. It is very, VERY good IMHO. And I don't even have to let them rest for any period to be enjoyable.


That's good to hear! I bought em just cuz I'm trying to sample everything from Camacho...they haven't let me down so far! Gonna give one of these a try soon


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

For me, Viaje. Any Viaje. The only Viajes I have enjoyed was one year of the Holiday Blend (I think it was 2012?).

Otherwise every Viaje I have had has been a terrible experience, both in construction and flavors - especially for the price. Talk about abusing the whole "limited release" business model.


----------

